# Cali Free Grow 2018



## tcbud (Apr 17, 2018)

*Welcome and Salutations!*

This year marks the first year California has legalized the use of Marijuana. I dedicate this year to all who persevere in other states and countries who&#8217;s government yet do not recognize the gift of nature that Marijuana is.

For your enjoyment and possible enlightenment I keep a journal here. All are welcome to view and comment. Many of you know me and Mr TC so let&#8217;s get the show on the road.....

We popped 18 seeds, bought online from the Cali Connection web site. We ordered 6 Alien OG, 6 Headband 818 and were gifted 6 Boss Hog. We grow in 45 gallon Smart pots. Today we transplanted 3 week old seedlings into gallon pots. We start them indoors under T5 lights. We used Happy Frog Potting Mix.  

We live in the mountains of Northeren California and have a short Grow season (average last frost is May 31 and September 31 average first frost. We harvest usually starting first week in October. Second week in May we will begin to harden off the plants and have them out in their smart pots by May 15.

I Look forward to reconnecting with you all and meeting new friends. It is gonna be a fantastic Summer! 

View attachment 4ED41719-C458-43B5-BE83-4F4F6C9CA44F.jpg


View attachment F691B13E-4B8E-4DE3-B8B8-63176EF8ABDA.jpg


View attachment DFD30814-7799-46EB-BFF0-8B0BFEFD137F.jpg


View attachment 698AB06F-CBF0-482E-A0D7-C26363DF89DD.jpg


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2018)

looking good TC


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Im tuned in!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 17, 2018)

Great start tc!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 17, 2018)

Good to be growing again!

Good to see ya&#8217;all.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, look at those little baby girls. So cute, and so full of promise. It must be spring if TCBUD is in da house! woo hoo girl. So happy to have you back.   I will take that hammock over there for this grow.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Rose! Indeed spring is here, tho with the temps of the last couple days it feels like summer is just around the corner.

The pics are the girls going out for a walk and a big drink.  The last individual plant looks funny, almost like nute burn on a seedling, but not. It will prolly not make the cut to go into the garden by its looks.

I have a question for those familiar with outdoor growing.

Will using shade cloth over the plants be beneficial to the potency of the Marijuana? I understand that Marijuana does not grow under 46 degrees and conversely not over somewhere in the 90&#8217;s. High nineties, I&#8217;m remembering 98f, but my memory is becoming challenged. We are considering using it over 1/2 the garden, (I am comprising at an experiment). Mr. TC thinks the high temps from last summer has affected potency of our plants. If Marijuana grows in hot Africa and Afghanistan then temps would hot temps matter? We get some heat streaks of 110f and a bit over. So I&#8217;m concerned. I think our potency is good. I have heard no complaints from friends who smoke it. So the question, Will shade cloth help or hurt.?

Thanks for reply&#8217;s. 

View attachment F9A4D686-35C4-45A1-864E-2C42FF702C8B.jpg


View attachment 34EB54B2-BB4C-45CA-B95D-F16543FF12E9.jpg


View attachment 612F4689-EEB1-4462-A736-7D9F9A7C5970.jpg


View attachment 6F6C700C-AB0C-4104-BBC3-76E8C622057E.jpg


----------



## Trump (Apr 29, 2018)

:ciao:


:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey TC! I have no idea about shade cloth. My plants handle the 100+ pretty well. It would be interesting to do a test. hmm

Your last plant has what in roses we call a virus. I have seen it in pot but I don't think it is a virus. It usually grows out of that.   Glad your babies got out for a walk, i think it agrees with them. What are your overnight temps? I haven't put mine out yet.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2018)

Good morning Rose, I think the shade cloth idea is over. The price of the stuff is pretty pricy. I have a lawyer, lol. Thanks for the info on the sick plant. I have isolated her. She&#8217;s getting tall but still has the crinkle leaves.

The plants are getting hardened off to the sun now. Been in dappled shade these last few days, heading out to a couple hours of morning light today. Overnight-temps are mid 40&#8217;s to low 50&#8217;s now. The smart pots will be ready this weekend. We use 50/50 old soil to new. We screen out the old soil, getting out the old roots and loosening it up. 

political name, didn&#8217;t know you smoked the ganja. Welcome to our small effort to green up the world.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2018)

Growing like weed. 

View attachment 7573FA92-23C7-4D6E-86AD-7FF795068662.jpg


View attachment C48FE4E8-EC0A-4772-9CA8-D9D1487EC639.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2018)

Very well underway there...


----------



## tcbud (May 5, 2018)

Hello 2redeyes! Looking like a great Grow season here. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## tcbud (May 6, 2018)

This is the line up,

6 Alien OG
2 Boss Hog
3 Headband 818

They went in the Smart Pots this evening. Overnight temps are forecast mid 40&#8217;s. Looks good out there. Let the vegging begin. 

View attachment 551F4CF3-473B-4D60-90E0-E73D107A1DDC.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2018)

The babies are looking adorable Tc. mojo for the grow.


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2018)

Good morning Rose. This looks different here, is this good?* Tried bold.  And unbold. Didn’t unbold. *Or did it?  Is interesting. Smaller print. Okay I guess.


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2018)

I like the new software. 
Fresh transplanted into their new homes,  Headband, Alien, and Boss Hog.  Look all the same to me.


----------



## tcbud (May 8, 2018)

One more. These will be going to live out their lives at my Brothers garden. Front left is the sick looking one from the earlier post. Looks like it is growing out of it Rose.


----------



## ston-loc (May 19, 2018)

Hello old friend. Just popping in wanting to say hi. Hope all is well. Looking like a good start as always


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2018)

Hello stone-loc hope your season is going well too. Will you be running a journal/picture show?


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2018)

One Boss Hog at 37 inches is the tallest to date. Those Hogs are looking quite different than the more compact Alien. I’m wondering if we haven’t enough room for "big" plants. Thunderstorms for the next few days. How I love these cool spring days.


----------



## Icecalibur (May 23, 2018)

Firstly congrats on the first year of legalized use of Marijuana, I can only imagine how joyous it must be for you guys/gals over there..here in the UK we are still hoping the insanity of it being illegal will be conquered along with healing everyone of the nasty progaganda the government has dished out and brainwashed peoples minds with over the many years, what they were not counting on was the people were going to wake up and think for themselves 

I'll be visiting the thread for updates and good luck with the grow


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for looking in from across the pond Icecalibur. One of my best friends from here was called Hippy in Englan, alas it has been a few years since I have heard from him. Glad to have you on board. Drop by any time, please feel free to comment or question. Cheers.


----------



## Icecalibur (May 24, 2018)

I remember HippyInEngland, I used to chat with him about his auto grows at the time, I joined a couple of years after he did  (2009) 

Thanks for the warm welcome to the journal


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 24, 2018)

It seems like he posted here just a couple months ago...the English hippy that is...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2018)

Looking good, as always!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 5, 2018)

Plants growing about an inch a day here. Weather warming yet has only hit 100f once.

On a side note, trip to Oregon shows they are well organized in their new Marijuana industry. I was thrilled at how many billboards there were on I5. DId not take the opportunity to visit a store tho, next time.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2018)

Garden grows.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 15, 2018)

Plants are putting on an average of 6 inches a week this last week. The Alien are bushing out as expected and the unfamiliar Boss Hog are the tallest in the garden.  Temps are hitting the mid 90’s f and low 50’s f overnight.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2018)

WOW you have taken off girl. Good on you. It is really summer if you are here and I am glad you are here TC.  The greenest of mojo to you my dear.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 16, 2018)

You got some Beauty's TC.  Green MOJO!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2018)

Opened up the garden yesterday. The shade cloth is new this year. I don’t think it’s placement will effect the size of the plants. Mr. Tc is concerned that the garden is visible from the road. Though we are a medical Marijuana Grow he feels that the “not seen from the road” portion of the regulations apply here and hence the shade cloth. With huge non permitted grows on our road this year, better safe than sorry. The Po po have cruised by once this year already. A neighbor complaint apparently.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2018)

I don’t know why that first pic came up twice. Happened last time I tried to post. Gonna leave it in this time. Have a good day all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2018)

Looking good, I’d say a wise choice to put up the blinders...ain’t no biz but yours...


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish I could grow outside.  In Ohio it is a no no...


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2018)

I should say growing your own indoor or out is a no no....


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 20, 2018)

Lookin good, I see some strawberries and tomatoes in there too...


----------



## kaotik (Jun 22, 2018)

gonna need to raise the roof this year


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2018)

7.5 weeks since transplanting to the garden. We have one plant over six feet tall. Netting was put up yesterday. We start the Open Sesame from Fox Farm tonight. Two days with the temps in the 105-110f this weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2018)

Man those are some big girls for the first of July, monsters coming your way TC. Ijust love your summer grows.  Are they still in veg or course? It is a slow turn to flower huh. Mojo my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you Rose, .

Yup still growing like weed. We won’t see pistols till the first part of August.  We got the Boss Hog (which we planted 2) as freebies and they are supposed to be "big", lol.

Decided to put off the Open Sesame for a couple weeks.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2018)

A few are grown above the rope. Enjoying the summer here. Temps settling into higher 90’s low 100’s. Overnight mid 50’s.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 9, 2018)

Lookin awesome!!!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks guys, keepin’ it green


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2018)

My word, those are huge.  Great job!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2018)

Stormy Sunday.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 16, 2018)

Really nice, they’re reaching for the sky and getting there...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2018)

Lost power yesterday due to the Carr fire burning east of us. We were told it would be out 2-6 days and it came back on about 1 am last night. We are prepared in case of another power outage. This fire is a monster.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2018)

tcbud said:


> View attachment 249761
> Lost power yesterday due to the Carr fire burning east of us. We were told it would be out 2-6 days and it came back on about 1 am last night. We are prepared in case of another power outage. This fire is a monster.View attachment 249759




So are those plants...lol  Stay safe TC.  Green MOJO to ya.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks pretty much the same except the smoky sky. So far, until yesterday, we had been pretty lucky here with winds out of the west-northwest. Now we are getting south west winds and high pressure with it socks in the smoke. 

I’m gonna call three plants in flower, all Alien. The headband and Boss Hog have yet to show piste clusters.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2018)

TC---always a pleasure to watch your trees grow---what's up with the netting?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2018)

The netting is up due to the garden can be viewed from the road. You really have to stop and look through the trees, but if you do, you can see the corner end. It is shade cloth from Lowe’s.

Thanks for stopping in orangesunshine.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks, TC---i figured it was either camouflage or deer deterrent---keep up the good work!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 8, 2018)

Stay safe. Prayers for all of the folks on the thick of the fires. Scary times....


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you oldfogey8, California is just burning up this year. The firefighters are working 24/7 out there and are tru heroes every one of them. The smoke has been hanging in here pretty bad the last coupldays. A wind shift today may help some.

Two short/long months till harvest starts here! Depending on how time flys.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 15, 2018)

Proof of flower and a out of hand Boss Hog. We get smoke most days now, when the wind kicks up it clears in the afternoon.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2018)

TC has flowers!!!!! Woo hoo.  The smoke is horrible. Your plants make it look easy to deal with.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 16, 2018)

That's a cool pic.  She's a monster...Very nice TC.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2018)

Drove through the Carr fire area today. Devastating and devastated describes it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2018)

Is that picture along 299 near Whiskeytown?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2018)

That is the lake, yes, 2RedEyes. Drove through another area of the fire today on our way home. Hundreds of homes just gone. Breaks the heart.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 17, 2018)

I lived in Whiskeytown late50’s or early 60’s as the lake and that highway were being built...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2018)

Alien OG


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2018)

Headband 818
Boss Hog is too big for the server.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2018)

Alien is bulking up nicely.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2018)

The new girl in the Garden, Boss Hog. Lots of long slim Kola's. Fruity aroma.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2018)

Headband 818 in an ODD looking plant. Very leafy, short and a real bush. Next is also Headband 818, looking more like expected.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2018)

Been having some health issues, got them pretty much under control now. I will be trying to post more as the month goes along. This is where it starts getting good. Finding the scissors, stocking up on gloves and alcohol. I'm getting excited to try some of 2018 vintage reefer! I am only (as far as only as I can) using a PAX vaporizer. I sure miss the real deal smoking the Ganga.

Looking at three weeks till we start taking this garden down. Estimated time to start is usually October 7-10. I am sure the Alien will oblige. The Boss Hog look like they won't come down till late October along with the weird Headband 818. Been a long summer here.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2018)

The Boss Hog. Buds are firming up nicely. I think these will be some of the last taken. Last pic, tallest plant ever grown here.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2018)

Alien OG.  This last bud/pic shows some pink pistols right at the top of the bud. Didn't even see them until loading them on to the computer.
Always pleased with  the Alien.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2018)

Headband 818. 
Nights are mid to high 40's, days are low 90's high 80's. No rain in sight.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2018)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2018)

TC, i am sorry you have been having health issues. You sure can't tell from your grow. It looks awesome. So much beauty. That headband looks fun. They all look nice.
I understand the vaping thing. i just love to smoke big fatties too. 
Greenest of mojo for your finish. Big ole hugs my friend.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 24, 2018)

Lovely TC ..sounds like you have great weather for your finish....


----------



## tcbud (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you guys.

Rose, for health issues I’m real lucky they get resolved. I just got to learn to pay attention more. I am really lovin your back yard.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 25, 2018)

Im a fan of the photography! Captures the love and effort that went into your grow.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you Alasgun. I do enjoy the garden.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice pics!
I wish I could take pictures like that with my I-pad.
My pics suck.  lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you burnin1. The pics of buds, ‘proof of flower’ were taken with an iPad and most of the thread before them actually. The posts since then are on a Cannon. The last two, I think the setting was on vivid, the rest on standard. We are seeing the plants go into the fade, hoping for some good colors forming up out there.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 27, 2018)

Holy crap those look good...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2018)

Rain on and off for the last 4 days. Lost one branch Alien this morning. I’d say 50/50 cloudy clear so far. Lost a top 4 days ago, it is dry and smoked last night. It was the Boss Hog. I think it will be better as the days go by, but did enjoy it.

Tried to upload a pic from my iPad, said the pic was to big. Has something changed here as to pics? Most pics in this thread were loaded directly from this iPad. I can understand resizing the cannon pics. Will post some pics later.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2018)

I can’t seem to load anything. First it was to big, resized it, now it says "problem uploading file". Will try from another computer next.

see below...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2018)

Boss Hog.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2018)

Headband 818


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2018)

Alien OG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2018)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2018)

Just amazing. Happy for you guys!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow, great grow..................


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2018)

Harvest has begun here. We have started later than we ever have, I believe.  Low this morning at 34f. We are seeing some bud rot in the 
larger upper kolas on a couple plants. We took four plants tops first, then moved to the lower areas. Today we finished a plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2018)

We are about done and it was hard this year, too big of plants. I hope you don't over do TC. Rest please.  Harvest keeps getting harder. it couldn't be that we are ten years older. ha  Hugs my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2018)

Rose, we lucked out this year and will have quite a bit less this year. Don’t know why....shade cloth maybe? Glad to hear your about done. I’m/we are pretty sure we are gonna take next summer off. First time since since 2007.

Cheers everyone on 2018 outdoor harvest.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2018)

The last of the girls come down.  This plant, Headband 818 was the leafy one, much different than the other Headband by far. Not one headband plant was the same. I got one that was very diesel like in aroma, the other not.  I had three this year. I don't think we will run them again.

As you can see by the pics I have posted this plant also changed sex at some point during the end of flower. We got no seeds that were found, as the flowers were not even open yet. I posted  three pics so you can get a good idea what happened. It was only one side of the plant. It was also the plant that flowered way farther into August than I have ever had a plant flower before. Third week in August. It is definitely good smoke and we took her down to her pop corn a you can see from this last pic.

We got some good smoke and some mids. I am always pleased with the alien in the smoke regard, but in the trim portion of my idea of good plants all were not as they had been in the past. NONE were the same as the seeds we bought two years ago from Cali Connections or the quality bud seeds we purchased from Choice Seeds that were Cali Connection.  As we are rethinking growing on this scale again we may not run the Alien again. As for the Boss Hog, one was a chemical aroma and by far my fave plant in the garden. The other smokes well and I am pleased with the high.

I am still battling health issues. The garden did not get as far harvested as we have in the past. We let a lot of bud go. My friends that normally come out and glean what is left were unable to show up as they are also afflicted with health problems. We saved what we could, got a few bags of good popcorn/loose bud for them.  I hope we continue to grow next year, and will do a couple plants in the least and more tomatoes and a regular garden possibly. Take the summer off and go camping some.

These pics below will be the last of the thread for me this year. If you have comments or questions feel free to post, I will be watching. The pics below are the last of the Alien OG taken after the cold weather started.

Thank you all for coming by and sharing the garden with us. It has been another good grow here at the ranch.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 7, 2018)

Wet and dry.
I say good bye
2018 grow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2018)

always a pleasure to view your grows---thanks for sharing


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 21, 2018)

tcbud said:


> One Boss Hog at 37 inches is the tallest to date. Those Hogs are looking quite different than the more compact Alien. I’m wondering if we haven’t enough room for "big" plants. Thunderstorms for the next few days. How I love these cool spring days.View attachment 248959
> View attachment 248960
> View attachment 248961


impressed. man.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 21, 2018)

tcbud said:


> View attachment 250720
> View attachment 250721
> 
> Wet and dry.
> ...


how many grams totally? bro


----------



## tcbud (Nov 26, 2018)

Lol, grams. Can’t give you overall numbers, Mr. TC would not like that. Glad you stopped in and looked over our effort.

So far my fave is the diesel like Boss Hog. Nothing like the chem family for flavor.

Happy Holidays All!


----------

